# Rhinestones over tranfers



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

Question guys. 

Can i put rhinestones over sublimation or plastisol tranfers without worrying about the rhinestones falling off later?]

meaning i put down my multicolor transfer on the shirt then rhinestone designs over it. with that work? 

has anyone tried it. good, bad indifferent to it?

thanks in advance


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have put rhinestones on transfers and on vinyl...have not tried plastisol...but so far no problems...Sandy Jo on the forum has also done this I believe


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

cool i have to make sure the printer works before i order inks but i may attept some designs soon. i have to place an order for some tranfsers and a template soon. 



charles95405 said:


> I have put rhinestones on transfers and on vinyl...have not tried plastisol...but so far no problems...Sandy Jo on the forum has also done this I believe


----------

